# Maindee/Newport



## Thora (Jan 3, 2013)

What's it like?


----------



## junglevip (Jan 3, 2013)

Its Newport init.  Rough as fuck but that's how we like it


----------



## Thora (Jan 3, 2013)

Rough as fuck in what way?


----------



## junglevip (Jan 3, 2013)

Walking home through that part of town on a Sunday night was a mission.  I have seen people bear knuckle boxing in the street in the afternoon; saw one kid get beat so bad I called the police (on a Sunday night...) and I have seen lots of fights in the port(been in a few too),

The houses are quite nice around there though and the Koh I Noor is pretty good.  This was back in the early 90's mind, dunno what its like now.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 3, 2013)

Not that I've lived there since I was a little kid, but Newport doesn't seem as rough as it used to be when I pass through it. Even has a bit of a nice riverfront and a fancy footbridge now.


----------



## junglevip (Jan 3, 2013)

Thora said:


> Rough as fuck in what way?


 
Its violent.  No jokes Its a violent town.  You can stay out of it if you want but I learned pretty quick how to avoid and stay out of trouble.  I might get slated for this but its just my experience of the place.


----------



## junglevip (Jan 3, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not that I've lived there since I was a little kid, but Newport doesn't seem as rough as it used to be when I pass through it. Even has a bit of a nice riverfront and a fancy footbridge now.


 
Dont get me wrong I loved the town. First time I lived there in the 90s was fucken great. I loved getting wrecked then going out and getting even more wrecked. So did everyone else, it was great. I think that the valley train line to Cardiff has helped its demise.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 3, 2013)

My bro went to art college there and enjoyed it too. I've only been out there at night a few times, and it could feel intimidating, but that's true of loads of places. The town centre's still a bit grim, but I like what they've done down by the river. There always was more going on there than some people gave it credit for, though.

The signs saying 'home of the Ryder Cup 2010', though.  Beats Croydon's 'Home of Nestle UK', I suppose.


----------



## junglevip (Jan 3, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My bro went to art college there and enjoyed it too. I've only been out there at night a few times, and it could feel intimidating, but that's true of loads of places. The town centre's still a bit grim, but I like what they've done down by the river. There always was more going on there than some people gave it credit for, though.


 
Totally. Superb film school, good music scene, DnB popular, cheap drugs, relatively few guns, El Sico's (long gone) and a couple of 'real' Irish bars. Whats not to like?

This place is ok too, Newport's 'other' bikers pub, In Maindee too


----------



## junglevip (Jan 3, 2013)

The butchers shop is quite tidy aswell http://www.rkpalfrey.co.uk/


----------



## junglevip (Jan 3, 2013)

Think:


I had drink with one of this lot, I dont know if they were on the telly then. I did'nt know who the fuck he was till I saw him on the tv years later. The vid kind of sums up the mentality of the place

Please dont think I am being negative. I enjoyed it (bits of it anyway)


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2013)

I like Newport. I might even start supporting their football team for a bit.

But I would never, ever want to live there.


----------



## drachir (Jan 4, 2013)

editor said:


> I like Newport. I might even start supporting their football team for a bit.


Glory hunter


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2013)

drachir said:


> Glory hunter


Oh yes. I picked just the right time to start backing them.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20841217


----------



## bendeus (Jan 4, 2013)

junglevip said:


> Its violent. No jokes Its a violent town. You can stay out of it if you want but I learned pretty quick how to avoid and stay out of trouble. I might get slated for this but its just my experience of the place.


 
IIRC Newport has had the highest violent crime stats in Wales for a looong time now, and according to this, still does:



> People in Newport fall victim to more burglaries, robberies, sexual offences or incidents of violence than anyone else in Wales.
> Although the city on the Usk only narrowly sees off stiff competition from its neighbour Cardiff for the title, its record of 70 crimes per 1,000 people every year is enough to land it the title of Wales’ most crime-ridden council.
> Home Office statistics show that people in the council area suffered 3,171 incidents of violence against the person, 1,334 burglaries, up a quarter on the previous year and 1,731 thefts from motor vehicles.
> Read more: Wales Online http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2011/07/10/newport-has-most-crime-per-head-according-to-new-report-91466-29025915/#ixzz2H07gMJDP


 
Seems to do pretty well on a lot of other crimes as well 

I haven't been out there at night for years, but the recollections I do have is of a pretty intimidating place with a lot of casual, pissed-up violence.


----------



## Thora (Jan 4, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about the Maindee area specifically?


----------



## junglevip (Jan 4, 2013)

Thora said:


> Can anyone tell me about the Maindee area specifically?


 
What exactly would you like to know? Newport is quite small and its all much of a muchness, tts easy to get to the M4 from thats about it. Ask a few specific questions and I am sure people will get the jist of what you want to know


----------



## Thora (Jan 6, 2013)

What is it like to live there - schools, shops, parks, cultural events etc

Not that bothered about whether the town centre is violent on a Saturday night tbh, can't remember when I was last in a pub at closing time anyway


----------



## junglevip (Jan 6, 2013)

Wouldn't know about schools, some of the parks are nice and public transport is good. I dont think the shops are up to much usual Asian run offies and as for cultural events almost nil. Its probably an ok place too live as far as it goes; its not just the town after a few drinks, the whole town is 'punchy'.

Its not a very big place either that the thing. Get a train to Newport and get a bus to Beechwood and walk back.

http://goo.gl/maps/JrY96  The further out on that road you go the Closer you are to Ringland(bandit country)


----------



## Thora (Jan 6, 2013)

While I appreciate you taking the time to post, you don't actually seem to know very much about Newport


----------



## junglevip (Jan 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> While I appreciate you taking the time to post, you don't actually seem to know very much about Newport


 
There is not much to know.  Spend an afternoon there(or dont) and you will find my posts to be rather insightful


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> Can anyone tell me about the Maindee area specifically?


It's not like them areas you want to avoid


----------



## junglevip (Jan 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> While I appreciate you taking the time to post, you don't actually seem to know very much about Newport


 
The main drag is about half a mile to a mile long. What exactly are you expecting from a tiny part of a rough docking town? Its not like Camden or Portobello if thats any help


----------



## Thora (Jan 6, 2013)

What I was hoping for was someone who lives in Newport to be able to tell me what it is like living there, just as I could tell someone what it is like living where I do.

That it was rough 20 years ago and has some asian run off-licenses wasn't exactly the info I was after, but thankyou anyway.


----------



## junglevip (Jan 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> What I was hoping for was someone who lives in Newport to be able to tell me what it is like living there, just as I could tell someone what it is like living where I do.
> 
> That it was rough 20 years ago and has some asian run off-licenses wasn't exactly the info I was after, but thankyou anyway.


 
That's all there is to know unfortunately and you are very welcome.


----------



## junglevip (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## junglevip (Jan 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> What I was hoping for was someone who lives in Newport to be able to tell me what it is like living there, just as I could tell someone what it is like living where I do.
> 
> That it was rough 20 years ago and has some asian run off-licenses wasn't exactly the info I was after, but thankyou anyway.


 
I reckon you'd like Duffryn as you seem the cultured cosmopolitan type


----------



## bendeus (Jan 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> What I was hoping for was someone who lives in Newport to be able to tell me what it is like living there, just as I could tell someone what it is like living where I do.
> 
> That it was rough 20 years ago and has some asian run off-licenses wasn't exactly the info I was after, but thankyou anyway.



It's still rough.  That's one of its defining features and always has been. 

Suggest you PM Dic Penderyn if he's in any way still active on here. IIRC he's a 'Port boy who speaks well of the place and still lives there.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 7, 2013)

The GLC name-check it in Delivery Driver


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2013)

Thora said:


> What is it like to live there - schools, shops, parks, cultural events etc.


 
i don't know the place so this is prolly unhelpful, but i do know cardiff and it's a great place to live for all of the above reasons. i find it very hard to imagine a scenario other than having family connections nearby why anyone would choose to live in newport rather than cardiff.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

I've also never been there.  I probably never will.

Hope that helps


----------



## nogojones (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd rather live in some bits of the 'port than the right outside of Cardiff (StMellons, Pontprennau)


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Come to bath 

Would you like to rent a boat?


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I'd rather live in some bits of the 'port than the right outside of Cardiff (StMellons, Pontprennau)


 
can't say i'm a fan of either and i guess its a trade off - if you want to live within walking distance of town you're going to be squeezed for space (especially outdoor space) unless you happen to be minted. and i imagine property prices are much lower in newport, but i'd rather live in a terrace and have easy access to everything the city has to offer than have a big house in a cultural/community wilderness


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2013)

i went to Newport once and had a very nice curry.

HTH


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> i don't know the place so this is prolly unhelpful, but i do know cardiff and it's a great place to live for all of the above reasons. i find it very hard to imagine a scenario other than having family connections nearby why anyone would choose to live in newport rather than cardiff.


Yeah, Cardiff is fine but Newport we can get more house for less money, plus somewhere very central.  Schools seem to be good and have places too, and it is close to Bristol (I can get to work in and hour-ish).


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe I should start a house hunting thread and get people to tell me where to live...


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Come to bath
> 
> Would you like to rent a boat?


Would love to rent a boat, but would also have to rent a flat for Mr. Thora's comic book collection


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2013)

Thora said:


> Yeah, Cardiff is fine but Newport we can get more house for less money, plus somewhere very central. Schools seem to be good and have places too, and it is close to Bristol (I can get to work in and hour-ish).


 
why not bristol then?


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> why not bristol then?


Rubbish schools/lack of places
More expensive/less space

We are keeping an eye out for what we want here too, but haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2013)

schools i understand but i guess i really don't get the more space thing unless you literally can't afford anything but a 1 bed flat. 2 hours commute a day vs walking to work? not for me.


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't really want to have cramped living space, plus we need a minimum of 2 bedrooms + office space (ideally 3 bedrooms + office space).


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2013)

Thora said:


> I don't really want to have cramped living space


 
it's chic and european dontcha know


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> it's chic and european dontcha know


I quite like the idea of living in a flat of the high ceiling, big roomed, open plan, wooden floored sort.  Unfortunately not so many of those here.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 7, 2013)

Places with high ceilings are shite to heat, but as you're down south this may be ok


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Thora said:


> I don't really want to have cramped living space, plus we need a minimum of 2 bedrooms + office space (ideally 3 bedrooms + office space).


 
What's your budget?


----------



## Geri (Jan 7, 2013)

What about Caldicot?


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> What's your budget?


£150k-ish.

I had not considered Caldicot, don't really know anything about it.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Thora said:


> £150k-ish.
> 
> I had not considered Caldicot, don't really know anything about it.


 
Occasionally you see things 3bed circa 150-160k in bath or bradford on avon. Bath wise you're just a bit too short for this which is near oldfield park infants/juniors. There's one for 165k in BoA that I looked round recently that was near a good school and next to playing fields and the canal.

Trowbridge might be an option. Depends on the type of place you're after - busy/quiet city/country/etc.


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep have been looking at Trowbridge as it is also near to my mum's house, Mr. Thora is not massively keen though and schools are a mixed bag.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Thora said:


> Yep have been looking at Trowbridge as it is also near to my mum's house, Mr. Thora is not massively keen though and schools are a mixed bag.


 
Some bits are quite nice but I don't know anything about the schools.  A mate of mine just moved there with his missus and her primary school aged kid.  I could ask him.


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

There are a couple of fairly good ones, a couple of atrocious ones and a couple of faith ones iirc.  The new build bit on the Hilperton side looks ok to me and has a school, but Mr. T is not so happy about living on a souless estate and being so far from the centre/station.


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

I really like this one: http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-26878885.html


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

For 160 in bath this is quite nice 2 bedder.  It's bloody ugly on the outside but close to oldfield park school and train station and nice on the inside with conservatory too.  it also has seperate dining/living rooms so one of them could become an office.  

Oh, and something else to consider: Another mate of mine lives in a 2bedder and converted the attic into an office.  This is MUCH cheaper than turning it into a bedroom as you can get away with a ladder not stairs.  A couple grand iirc.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Thora said:


> I really like this one: http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-26878885.html


 
Oooh that's nice.

Link broken though.

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-26878885.html


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Again £169, but this place is a great 2 bedder. It's a nice friendly estate, elmhurst. Right next to the countryside and a 5 min walk to a great little school. Also has attached outbuilding perfect for office. My gf went to see it and it was just a little too small for her+2kids.

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-36110884.html

Sorry, should stop linking to things 10k too much


----------



## Thora (Jan 7, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> My gf went to see it and it was just a little too small for her+2kids.


That's the other thing, we will probably have at least one more kid in the next few years, so need somewhere with enough space to grow into.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Thora said:


> That's the other thing, we will probably have at least one more kid in the next few years, so need somewhere with enough space to grow into.


 
 Have you told mr thora? 

I think that place has potential as it's end of terrace with existing building to the side.


----------



## Geri (Jan 7, 2013)

Thora said:


> £150k-ish.
> 
> I had not considered Caldicot, don't really know anything about it.


 
I don't know anything about it, although my friend moved there from St George and for the same price as her two bed flat, she got a big 3 bedroomed house with a garden.

Might also be worth considering Chepstow.


----------



## Firky (Jan 24, 2013)

Thora said:


> I don't really want to have cramped living space, plus we need a minimum of 2 bedrooms + office space (ideally 3 bedrooms + office space).


 
A fucking lol.


----------



## Thora (Jan 24, 2013)

A fucking lol what?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2013)

Number of pubs that have closed in Newport over the last 15 years or so, is frighteningly huge, it seems 

Yer BrewWales man, who compiled this list, is from the 'Bristol side'  of Newport, but he knows his stuff.

Depressing (and I hope not stupidly irrelevant to this thread either) ....


----------

